# Rescue : Friend Or Fiend???



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I think you are right for trying. I personally don;t see one rescue as all rescues and I think in alot of threads I have seen people have suggested the person look to another rescue. But I think even you will have to admit that some rescues are run by a person at the top that it is his/her way or the highway. Thank goodness they are few and far in between but they are out there.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I admire those who have dedicated themselves to rescue. And, as in all venues, there are "good rescues" and "bad rescues". Those who are truly in the trenches are understandably hardened, but their hearts are with the dogs. 
And, as with all venues, you need to do your research in order to establish the "legitimacy" of any rescue. Which is, IMO, too bad. I wish there were no need for rescues at all, but do what I can to support them.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> But I think even you will have to admit that some rescues are run by a person at the top that it is his/her way or the highway. Thank goodness they are few and far in between but they are out there.


ABSOLUTELY!!! Which is why I am bringing this up to National. There are some very old, very well-established rescues who tend to be the ones who see things in black and white only. Obviously they are doing something right - they've been around since the Stone Age. But then again, so has the Catholic Church and we see how that's working out...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

ROFLMBO on the church thing. But you are right where the money is there in lies longivity whether they are doing things the way we would like or not.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Lisa, thanks for doing what you do. keep up the good work. i can't even begin to think of the emotions you go thru on any given day. a while ago i filled out an application for a senior golden in our area, i never got a response. i didn't take that in a bad way, our home was just not right for that dog. take care and thanks again, Denise


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> ROFLMBO on the church thing. But you are right where the money is there in lies longivity whether they are doing things the way we would like or not.


Hoping I didn't offend...as a lapsed Catholic I feel like I am not being prejudiced without knowledge!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

daddysgirl said:


> Lisa, thanks for doing what you do. keep up the good work. i can't even begin to think of the emotions you go thru on any given day. a while ago i filled out an application for a senior golden in our area, i never got a response. i didn't take that in a bad way, our home was just not right for that dog. take care and thanks again, Denise


That is a tough thing. We are overloaded with work some days, but I try to remember that there is a person on the other side who is waiting to hear something. I got a taste of my own medicine when we adopted Sid the Pug. I didn't hear back right away and it wasn't fun! I knew the drill of course, but was still nervous! That was a good reality check!

The hardest part is when you get an application you know you cannot push through. How do you tell someone without hurting them? I honestly struggle with that. I don't want to hurt anyone, but I don't have the time and energy to explain and explain and explain...we tried that once, it was a disaster. I ended up feeling like I was spinning my wheels, the outcome was no different, and that was my personal time wasted when I could have been doing something else that would be getting a dog adopted.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Hoping I didn't offend...as a lapsed Catholic I feel like I am not being prejudiced without knowledge!


Not a catholic here tho I did take the classes to become one during my first engagement.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Not a catholic here tho I did take the classes to become one during my first engagement.


Sounds like you escaped, huh?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Found out we couldn;t live with her mother who was the world's greatest baker.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont look at all rescues as the same. I understand that they have to have rules but hope that they sometimes can look at each application with an open mind. 
I try to stay out of what is right or wrong with the rescues rules because i have never been in the situation to have to wait for a response. But I do think that people that do rescues are the animal's angels and without them alot of great animals would not be around now in loving homes. Keep doing what you do, you are very needed and appreciated and I am sorry if we dont tell you that enough.
Thanks to all the people in rescue. :thanks::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

VCery well said one day I am going to be able to type like that.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Rescue is a wonderful thing. As anything so wonderful it attracts some very idealistic people who do the bulk of the work. I have had very little dealings with them up hear. I did adopt a couple of cats from a no kill shelter and found the people there to be fantastic to deal with. In my search that resulted in my finding Oakly I did search the local rescues but fortuneatly  they did not have any goldens at the time. My first dog came from the Bangor Pound. She looked like a golden when I picked her up but by the time I fought my way through the mats she looked more like a golden/irish mix. Still loved her to death.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

My experience with rescues has been very limited. They've mainly been soley dealing with Goldens or Golden mixes. I have to say I've been very fortunate because the first GR rescue I dealt with was fantastic (Almost Heaven GRRS). I certainly don't have the personality or stamina to deal with some of the unbelievably difficult situations rescues must run into (God Bless 'em all!) but I have to say even if some of the rescues around here are less than perfect--they've still done a Hell of a job saving, and in turn, enriching the lives of the animals and adopters they've dealt with over the years.

SJ


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I have nothing but admiration for the people who devote so much of their lives to rescue. I'm sure it can be a thankless job at times and always an emotional one. I would like to someday be involved with one instead of just sending money, though I know they need that too!

I know it's not about me, but I was kinda miffed last night. I got over it. They have the right to make their own rules.  

So I say my thanks too!!! THANKS!!! :thanks:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I really don't look at all rescues the same. Your rescue was very quick in my opinion - we were in limbo about getting a rescue or a pup from a breeder. Sunshine said yes the same week we found out about Griff's litter being born. It was so hard to decide. The dog we were hoping to adopt (Dixon) was already taken so we opted for the pup.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't you EVER stop trying Lisa---ever, ever, ever. If people could have seen your face (along with everyone else from Sunshine) after Golf4Goldens then you would have never had to make this post to start with--the compassion, love, devotion, and willingness to give 125% to the cause of Rescue radiated from your entire group (although your smile was the most infectious) Education & Explanation - two of the most time intensive aspects of Rescue---and you're doing a magnificent job.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Don't you EVER stop trying Lisa---ever, ever, ever. If people could have seen your face (along with everyone else from Sunshine) after Golf4Goldens then you would have never had to make this post to start with--the compassion, love, devotion, and willingness to give 125% to the cause of Rescue radiated from your entire group (although your smile was the most infectious) Education & Explanation - two of the most time intensive aspects of Rescue---and you're doing a magnificent job.


Aww...thanks Steve! But don't worry - not giving up over here! I just really have learned a lot coming on here about how people view rescue. I think we have an obligation to "check in" and I just happen to be in a unique position to do that. The National Rescue Committee is a great mind meld of rescues. While I won't go charging in there with my ideas (sometimes I do that:curtain, I would like to slowly share with them some of what I hear on this board. I want to be sure though that I get the messages right.

Oh, and it takes an infectious smile to know one!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of rescue. I've had my "moments" with certain rescues, but I know they're doing their best, the best way they know how. 

Everybody has different ideas about how a rescue should operate...what rules should be absolute and which can afford some flexibility. Unfortunately, for the public at large, whether or not rescue is "fair" or "reasonable" depends upon their own experiences.

Some don't understand the fencing rule, some don't understand the spay/neuter of all household animals rule, some don't understand the no children/only older children rule, then there are the no other animals rule, the no dogs rule, the no cats rule, the no apartments rule, the no kennel rule, the no tie out ever rule........and on and on and on.

I understand each and every rule. But then, I have and have had many animals in my life. Each rule is meant to help guarantee the animal's safety and well being, and to me THAT's what rescue is about. Being an advocate for the animal.

I may not agree with every rule in every instance, but I do see why each rule may apply to any given situation. And that's where some flexibility must come into play....to a point.

I've also stated that if one rescue has a rule that won't allow you to rescue, then go to another that may not be so rigid in that particular area. There are many rescues out there. Nobody should feel like a "reject" because one says no. 

In fact, just look at it like a job interview. Not everyone "fits" with every company and every job. Find the right fit for your situation.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Ardeagold said:


> In fact, just look at it like a job interview. Not everyone "fits" with every company and every job. Find the right fit for your situation.


That is a brilliant analogy! Mind if I borrow it?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Of course you can! 


Running off to copywrite that saying......>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :lol:


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I have to say, the feedback I get from everyone here regarding perception of rescues has been eye-opening. I definitely get a sense of "one rescue...ALL rescues" and that rescues are not looked on favorably (unless they are taking care of a dog that has caught someone's attention...then they are ok...yes, a little bitter...but working on it ).
> 
> I have taken the intact dog question to the National Resc Committee. The responses I have received are far from unilateral. More often than not, the respondants have said they would look at the reason a dog wasn't altered before nixing the app.
> 
> I intend to continue to share this board's perceptions, opinions and thoughts regarding rescue as I feel there is a huge disconnect between the GR loving community and the groups who serve the dogs you all love so much. It saddens me to see such disparity between people whose goals should be aligned. I know there are some here who have been personally "burned" by _*A* _rescue and have in turn developed a callous for *ALL *rescues...so there are minds that may never be changed. Can't blame a girl for trying!


IMHDAO, there are good rescues, not so good rescues, and downright poor rescues. The good rescues are interested in getting their dogs into good loving homes (i.e. they're looking at it from the dog's perspective). 
What's "good for the dog" is paramount. Then there are rescues that interject sociopolitical ponderings and aspirations into the decision making process and things get a little sketchy. 

Worst of all are the rescues that put their sociopolitical pontificating ahead of the best interests of the dogs in their charge. They're bad news and don't do much to help the cause of rescue.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

we applied to 6 rescues both in and out of our area when we moved into our top floor flat and they all said no because we do live in a top floor flat in the end we had to go through a breeder for our golden but because we live in a top floor flat ours are better walked than some of the dogs that live downstairs with gardens for this reson alone i wouldnt go to a rescue center again


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I must say I am happy you brought this up. 
I have seen ALL the going on's with Good & BAD rescues. 

The main reason we divorced (as the DH calls it) the BAD rescue is the Pres. & Tres. of the group are in it for the money & thier political standings in the communitee which is a HUGE bunch of BS. We did NOT see eye to eye on a *LOT* of things. We (me & the DH) helped rescue & place in homes over 150 dogs for this group all in 7 months. We (me & him) were the ones who took them into our home, feed, trained & LOVED them daily....We put into thier bank account over $12,000.00 dollars (they had $300.00 when we started)...and every time a dog NEEDED any kind of medical it was ALWAYS a HUGE frigen fight with those 2...
Then 1 day at a meeting, someone else said something about "Why are not using this money to get a dog medical attention" and the Tres. said "That money is for OUR NEW ADOPTION FACILITY that we WANT to Build someday!" 
That was the last straw for us... We told them they do not even begin to know what rescue is about... They help out at the local pound BUT they are also hob nobbing with the local police dept and heads of the city because that is who runs our local pound... They just want to make sure they are seen with these people...

Right now, They put a dog of thiers into the pound all because knowone in the group wants to take on a 8 month old DEAF dalmation puppy, they got this pup when it was 2 months old and it has been in 2 homes and returned, so this time instead of helping the dog, they stick it in the pound "For More Exposure" they say, which I know is the BIGGEST bunch of BS I have EVER heard...Oh, I could go on and on about this group...

But Now, I wish to tell you of the GOOD group we ARE with.... 
This group is SO animal loving it is scary at times... Everyone of us are of course volunteers but our Pres. will PAY for stuff out of her own pocket for any animal if it is needed... She is 1 of the BEST ladies I know of... She has the biggest heart and the kindest soul...

Yes, we do have rules in place and we do abide by them. But there are times when you have to slide by some of those rules IF it is WHAT is BEST for the dog... 

Yes, a lot of us are VERY PICKY about some applicants and yes we usally go with our GUT feelings and Yes sometimes we are wrong, But most of the time we are not... We talk amoungest our selves if we feel uncomfortable about someone wanting to adopt 1 of our kids and look at ALL aspects of the situations to make sure it is the *BEST FIT* for the people & the dog... 

So for those of you who THINK it is YOU that get turned down, it's NOT, sometimes it is NOT the BEST FIT for the dog, SO do NOT take it as it is YOU! You have to remember, those of us in resuce LIVE with these dogs daily and we know alot about them. *We look at all aspects* of the adoptees life styles and ask a lot of questions, so IF you are turned down for 1 dog that does not mean that there is NOT another one that is best for you and your life style... 

Just know that there is the PERFECT dog out there, Golden or otherwise...

Heck, we were turned down by Rescue a Golden of Arizona for becoming fosters, 
but I still support them! So like I said it is NOT YOU!!!

Just my 2 cents worth for whatever it is worth....

Kerri


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> we applied to 6 rescues both in and out of our area when we moved into our top floor flat and they all said no because we do live in a top floor flat


I'm not so sure it was because of the "walking" aspect....nor the "non yard" aspect that you were turned down.

Often it's because of Landlords. Rescues don't trust Landlords. They can change their minds very quickly, even after saying "yes" to a dog on the premises, depending upon the reaction of the neighbors.

One such case is being returned to her foster home tomorrow. The Landlord said yes...the dog has lived with it's new owner for a couple of months, all was supposedly going well, and then the Landlord had a change of heart. Decided that a large dog on the premises was a "liability". 

The poor dog......the poor owner. This is not a happy situation.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> IMHDAO, there are good rescues, not so good rescues, and downright poor rescues. The good rescues are interested in getting their dogs into good loving homes (i.e. they're looking at it from the dog's perspective).
> What's "good for the dog" is paramount. Then there are rescues that interject sociopolitical ponderings and aspirations into the decision making process and things get a little sketchy.
> 
> Worst of all are the rescues that put their sociopolitical pontificating ahead of the best interests of the dogs in their charge. They're bad news and don't do much to help the cause of rescue.


I wish I had said that.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Very good post and replies. 

It is not easy being in rescues, and it is never easy being an applicant. I too have been on both sides of the fence. 
When I look at Petfinder.com I see so many various kinds of rescues and shelters listed on there anymore that I am sure this makes applicants confused. With so many rescues and shelters there is bound to be some that have not so great people running them, which make them difficult to work with. This is never easy when an applicant has fallen in love with a dog that rescue has and all they get is grief. I know we are flexible with applicants and their applications but no matter how much you want to please everyone the dog we have can only go to one family. I am sure this hurts the feelings of the other families that were wanting that dog.

Like others have said, if you find a rescue or shelter difficult to work with try to find others that you can work with. Please never give up on trying to rescue or adopt a dog in need. And hopefully rescues and shelters will all do their best to place dogs, and be willing to work with people in a pleasant and respectful manner.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Hoping I didn't offend...as a lapsed Catholic I feel like I am not being prejudiced without knowledge!


Hmmm...It's okay Lisa.  It's good you share the information with the National. Maybe things will either change or be more fully explained. That's a good thing.

I sure wish more people were helping to get applications read and dogs into good homes more quickly. People and dogs are out there waiting. I know it's a tough job and not enough people are helping in many cases.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Hoping I didn't offend...as a lapsed Catholic I feel like I am not being prejudiced without knowledge!


None taken, and totally agree


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Yes, a lot of us are VERY PICKY about some applicants and yes we usally go with our GUT feelings and Yes sometimes we are wrong, But most of the time we are not... We talk amoungest our selves if we feel uncomfortable about someone wanting to adopt 1 of our kids and look at ALL aspects of the situations to make sure it is the *BEST FIT* for the people & the dog...
> 
> So for those of you who THINK it is YOU that get turned down, it's NOT, sometimes it is NOT the BEST FIT for the dog, SO do NOT take it as it is YOU! You have to remember, those of us in resuce LIVE with these dogs daily and we know alot about them. *We look at all aspects* of the adoptees life styles and ask a lot of questions, so IF you are turned down for 1 dog that does not mean that there is NOT another one that is best for you and your life style...
> 
> ...


Very well said and you should be picky! How hard it must be for the pup and the rescuers to have a dog come back. I know it's not me and I will continue to support this particular group and others.

Thank you for helping to save all those pups!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have had a few sad experiences with rescues, witnessed some pretty horrible politics (not directed at me at all, but seen it from the sidelines), and so forth! But that doesn't mean I hate them or rescue people. I AM a rescue person! 

My anger over refusals is when I think of all the dogs that could be sitting in GREAT WONDERFUL homes right now. Not only have we lost a good home for a dog, we have also alienated yet another member of the public to rescue, by treating them badly, judging them, writing them off. This helps NO ONE! They will go tell everyone the stupid rescue snob wouldn't let them adopt a homeless, needy, unwanted dog for a petty reason... and like it or not that's reality- it makes us look bad to every person they blab their story to. It takes but an extra ten minutes of your time during a visit to talk to someone about how to manage a dog without a fence/feed raw/control their intact champion and see if they're an idiot or not. Nine times out of ten I find they're not! Often, even if they are, they happily take my advice on how to fix the concern. I recently placed an IG in a great home. I was concerned about her breaking her legs jumping off the back of the sofa onto hardwood floors. I told them this and they moved the sofa against a wall to prevent such mishaps. They even sent one family member to Walmart to get a bunch of rugs to put down as padding around the sofas and beds. Viola... some people would have said they obviously didn't research IGs and I shouldn't have let them have her. Most people are VERY willing to work with you if they bothered to contact you in the first place... give them a chance? Show them how to fix what's wrong. In the rare case you just cannot relent, politely, and lovingly, explain why- and give them options if possible. Sucks a lot, doesn't it? But it helps ALL rescue dogs and workers ultimately, IMO

The other thing that upsets me is that it's not just me... I meet people daily who ask me why I have four dogs and when I say rescue their face falls or looks baffled. SO much of the public either as never heard of rescue or thinks we are jerks. So maybe ALL of us in rescue need to stop and think about why we're pubically considered aholes- dealing with the dogs is important, but we have to be able to deal with the public, too, or we're fighting a lost cause. I'm not a people person- but my adopters are largely turn downs from other rescues and many of them CRY when I approve them. They're great people who want to adopt a needy dog!!! I am so glad I find them and approve them before they give up and go buy a BYB dog... and improve their view of "rescue" we're not all "snobs" etc are all things I am often told.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well i still think your a snob but for a whole other reason. ROFL Good points there young lady.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

HA I am...  dreadful, I'm a total butt... 

I DO try to be nice to my adopters, though... even when I want to kick them


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> ...*I'm not a people person- but*


awwww.....come on ACC, you seem to have a sparkling personality on this forum!!!! LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sparkling, like a fine wine?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

fine wine? uh uh


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Sparkling, like a fine wine?


Maybe a sparkling water......i don;t know about fine wine.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOL um, okay, gin and tonic?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I could think of you as a gin and tonic buddy. ROFL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ironically gin's the one drink I can't stand! But it's my dad's fave... the rare time he does have a drink.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Swampcollie said:


> IMHDAO, there are good rescues, not so good rescues, and downright poor rescues. The good rescues are interested in getting their dogs into good loving homes (i.e. they're looking at it from the dog's perspective).
> What's "good for the dog" is paramount. Then there are rescues that interject sociopolitical ponderings and aspirations into the decision making process and things get a little sketchy.
> 
> Worst of all are the rescues that put their sociopolitical pontificating ahead of the best interests of the dogs in their charge. They're bad news and don't do much to help the cause of rescue.


**** you guys are good! SC, can I borrow this too?? I too believe once you lose that "what is good for the DOG" perspective, it is time to reassess what you are. Are you indeed a 'rescue' at that point, or a placement agency?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Are you implying that bc I don't turn down good people for what I truly think are stupid reasons that I don't care about the good of the dog? My happy success stories would strongly disagree...


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Hmmm...It's okay Lisa.  It's good you share the information with the National. Maybe things will either change or be more fully explained. That's a good thing.
> 
> I sure wish more people were helping to get applications read and dogs into good homes more quickly. People and dogs are out there waiting. I know it's a tough job and not enough people are helping in many cases.


There is more to it though than reading more apps and getting more dogs. It takes money to vet and house each dog as well as fosters to care for them, so it's not that clear cut. I know what our 'limit' is in terms of numbers of dogs...when we begin to exceed that it's mayhem. So every rescue has a limit as to what they can do. More apps processed does not always = more dogs placed, if that makes any sense!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> There is more to it though than reading more apps and getting more dogs. It takes money to vet and house each dog as well as fosters to care for them, so it's not that clear cut. I know what our 'limit' is in terms of numbers of dogs...when we begin to exceed that it's mayhem. So every rescue has a limit as to what they can do. More apps processed does not always = more dogs placed, if that makes any sense!


Totally agree there!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> LOL um, okay, gin and tonic?


I was thinking something more like a drink with sweet and *sour mix!!!*


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I have had a few sad experiences with rescues, witnessed some pretty horrible politics (not directed at me at all, but seen it from the sidelines), and so forth! But that doesn't mean I hate them or rescue people. I AM a rescue person!
> 
> My anger over refusals is when I think of all the dogs that could be sitting in GREAT WONDERFUL homes right now. Not only have we lost a good home for a dog, we have also alienated yet another member of the public to rescue, by treating them badly, judging them, writing them off. This helps NO ONE! They will go tell everyone the stupid rescue snob wouldn't let them adopt a homeless, needy, unwanted dog for a petty reason... and like it or not that's reality- it makes us look bad to every person they blab their story to. It takes but an extra ten minutes of your time during a visit to talk to someone about how to manage a dog without a fence/feed raw/control their intact champion and see if they're an idiot or not. Nine times out of ten I find they're not! Often, even if they are, they happily take my advice on how to fix the concern. I recently placed an IG in a great home. I was concerned about her breaking her legs jumping off the back of the sofa onto hardwood floors. I told them this and they moved the sofa against a wall to prevent such mishaps. They even sent one family member to Walmart to get a bunch of rugs to put down as padding around the sofas and beds. Viola... some people would have said they obviously didn't research IGs and I shouldn't have let them have her. Most people are VERY willing to work with you if they bothered to contact you in the first place... give them a chance? Show them how to fix what's wrong. In the rare case you just cannot relent, politely, and lovingly, explain why- and give them options if possible. Sucks a lot, doesn't it? But it helps ALL rescue dogs and workers ultimately, IMO
> 
> The other thing that upsets me is that it's not just me... I meet people daily who ask me why I have four dogs and when I say rescue their face falls or looks baffled. SO much of the public either as never heard of rescue or thinks we are jerks. So maybe ALL of us in rescue need to stop and think about why we're pubically considered aholes- dealing with the dogs is important, but we have to be able to deal with the public, too, or we're fighting a lost cause. I'm not a people person- but my adopters are largely turn downs from other rescues and many of them CRY when I approve them. They're great people who want to adopt a needy dog!!! I am so glad I find them and approve them before they give up and go buy a BYB dog... and improve their view of "rescue" we're not all "snobs" etc are all things I am often told.


Jenna you are a single person doing your rescue - you have no one sharing their perspectives with you. It's much, much simpler when you are the only one driving the bus. You must remember that typical rescues are made up of many people, each with their own idea of what constitutes a good home. A meeting of the minds is necessary.

I also have talked to people about doing something they didn't know to do...providing education and then giving the benefit of the doubt...and I was burned more times than I can count. I would rather put a dog into a situation where I feel more assured of their philosophy than in a place where they answer the questions correctly, tell me what I want to hear and then do what they please once the dog is theirs.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Are you implying that bc I don't turn down good people for what I truly think are stupid reasons that I don't care about the good of the dog? My happy success stories would strongly disagree...


Not sure who that is directed to, but you are the person fostering the dogs you are placing so you are getting to know their needs. I would assume you place them based on those needs. I don't believe anyone is implying anything.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Totally agree there!


Right - now imagine if people looked at you like you had to be the answer for every homeless GR in your area. You would be like a dog-walking factory and broke to boot! Each group has limits financially and (what's the word I am looking for here..."spacially" just sounds dumb!)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> There is more to it though than reading more apps and getting more dogs. It takes money to vet and house each dog as well as fosters to care for them, so it's not that clear cut. I know what our 'limit' is in terms of numbers of dogs...when we begin to exceed that it's mayhem. So every rescue has a limit as to what they can do. More apps processed does not always = more dogs placed, if that makes any sense!


Sorry Lisa, that was a half thought again. I've heard a number of people mention rescues (no one specifically) who have applied to rescues and they have to wait and wait. It frustrates some adopters and they go elsewhere. Sometimes they get no feedback at all.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Sorry Lisa, that was a half thought again. I've heard a number of people mention rescues (no one specifically) who have applied to rescues and they have to wait and wait. It frustrates some adopters and they go elsewhere. Sometimes they get no feedback at all.


Your thoughts never sound 'half' to me!  We have auto responses set up at several junctures so that people will get a response back. We give the same info in those that I would give should I respond to each app individually. I used to do it that way though.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

With our app's , the people hear back from us within 48 hours of applying, same as phone calls.....


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> I'm not so sure it was because of the "walking" aspect....nor the "non yard" aspect that you were turned down.
> 
> Often it's because of Landlords. Rescues don't trust Landlords. They can change their minds very quickly, even after saying "yes" to a dog on the premises, depending upon the reaction of the neighbors.
> 
> ...


we already had a letter drawn up from the landlord with no problems and i was actully told by all the rescues that it was because we live in an upstairs flat was told the same over rescueing cats its wrong as far as i am concerned it shouldnt be down to where you live it should be down to the care given


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I adopt many Goldens out to folks who applied to the local rescue months in advance and never got any response.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've had people say that to me also, I wish that didn't happen.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Has a rescue ever had someone do a home visit who has just not liked a family for personal reasons? I know some rescues send visitors in pairs, but usually if a pair goes together they're likely to be friends and form the same opinions, right or wrong?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've never experienced that personally. But I'm sure that must have happened, in all the home visits that get done they can't all be good. I did do a home visit for a foster home, liked the woman ok, but her yard arrangement would not work for fostering. Her garage was in the backyard and they had a gate that swung open to drive through to the garage and that left the backyard completely open while they were driving in. Plus they had a pool and a dog door and she was concerned that a Golden would swim then come in the dog door wet, well yeah.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would agree with you on this home as a foster. I once mentioned having a conversation with someone who is a commerical loan officer. This person is actually a family member. We got into it when it was said, "I can turn down a person for a loan just because I don't like them." I told the person, "That is unethical!" The reply was, "I said I could, I didn't say I would." Hmmm... 

I would hope when finding dogs a home people would put certain things aside. I for one don't think I would pass a home visit. Too many stairs, dogs have entire run of the house. Over-protective...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I wouldn't give a dog to someone I really had a bad feeling about... and as involved as I am in my placements, they probably wouldn't one from me either!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> I understand each and every rule. But then, I have and have had many animals in my life. Each rule is meant to help guarantee the animal's safety and well being, and to me THAT's what rescue is about. Being an advocate for the animal.
> 
> 
> I've also stated that if one rescue has a rule that won't allow you to rescue, then go to another that may not be so rigid in that particular area. There are many rescues out there. Nobody should feel like a "reject" because one says no.


I volunteer for our local Golden rescue. Sometimes I do home visits. I don't like to be "the one" who says NO, but yes, it's about being an advocate for an animal. On my last home vsisit, I could tell the people were "calculating" their responses to say what they thought I wanted to hear. Yuck! They did say that they didn't plan on using a fence, nor do they walk a dog "on leash." They said they have never had a problem before. I told them they were lucky! I was not going to place a needy Golden (who may RUN away) in that home. Nope. 

A agree it's hard to be tactful... because sometimes people do feel like "rejects" ... that's a tough one. 

We adopted all three of our Goldens through this group and we are active volunteers. The 1st time we went through the process, we felt like we were under a microscope. For good reason, IMHO. Someone has to advocate FOR the dogs!

Keep up the great work in rescue.

Lisa W


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Lisa,

I wouldn't have given them a dog either most likely- simply because they were basically telling you they wouldn't contain the dog at all- an act of carelessness for sure.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes, no PLAN for containing the dog. And their only response - "we've never had a problem before." Yikes!

There were some people who were "high up" in our rescue group who really offended potential adopters ... and they didn't like to be scrutinized about money / receipts ... well ... we have a board of directors (elected) and by-laws... and "those people" left and formed their own rescue. (And, I am sure, not giving rescue a good name.)

But the good news is... Now our group is better than before. All rescues go through growing pains. 

Lisa W


----------

